# Dish Anywhere streaming limit?



## tjkraz

Been doing a lot of research on Dish. Considering changing from my local cable company and Dish appears to be a technological leader. Just wanted to clarify a couple of things on the Dish Anywhere product. 

Assuming I'll have (at minimum) one Hopper and one Super Joey, is the Dish Anywhere streaming still just limited to one channel? Devices in question would be MacBook and iPad(s). 

I believe I saw where a single stream can be shared by multiple devices but is there any configuration which would allow multiple simultaneous streams? 

Also, can anyone confirm if the Dish Anywhere streams are confined to the local network when streaming in the household? This particular product doesn't stream anything via the Internet while inside the house, correct? (Data cap issues.) I do realize there would be data usage when streaming outside of the home. 

Thank you!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

As long as you are on your home/local network, the only external/internet usage should be for the authentication/connection handshake. I don't know how much data that uses, but it shouldn't be much. Everything else should be contained within your local home internet connection IF you are streaming content from your Hopper. Obviously if you were watching on-Demand content that would have to come from the external internet connection. I mention that just for completeness of my answer.

I am not aware of the limit you are talking about... but then in my home I'm the only one who would ever be using Dish Anywhere with my 922 (built-in Sling)... so I've never tried to have a second stream of anything to find out what might happen.


----------



## tjkraz

Thanks for the reply, Stewart. 

I watched several YouTube videos demonstrating the Hopper system. In one, the reviewer showed how an activity screen on the Hopper would display a Dish Anywhere stream going to an Apple or Android device. Another video (or something I read) illustrated that a second user trying to stream would be shown a prompt indicating that a certain channel was already being streamed, and ask if the 2nd user wants to view the same contact as the 1st. 

I put 1+1 together and assumed (always a risk) there may be a limit of one active stream per household / Hopper / whatever. 

But that's why I asked the question--maybe I'm completely wrong. 

I know there are overall limits on simultaneous streams to Joeys, mobile devices, etc. If I'm understanding correctly, the Hopper has 3 tuners (+ Prime Time Anywhere) and the Super Joey has 2 more. 

I guess the simplest way to express my Dish Anywhere question is this: If no TVs (Joeys) are functioning and nothing is being recorded, can I have three separate live channels streamed to a laptop and two iPads? That's 3 unique streams to wifi devices.

Thanks!


----------



## n0qcu

No, one single stream maximum per sling source (922, HWS or 722/ hopper with sling adapter)


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The reason I'm not sure and hedging... The sling feature does "take over" a tuner and that is the only tuner you can use to Sling... so you would only be able to watch that Live TV via streaming.

But... what I haven't tested... is if I could have one device streaming a live TV from the tuner and another device streaming from a pre-recorded DVR event.

I suspect, based on the discussion, that this cannot be done... but I don't have a way to verify it easily since I'm one person and I only have one device that I can use to stream... so I can't really try it out to see.


----------



## NYDutch

I just did some testing using using my tablet and smartphone. Only one device at a time could stream anything from the same Hopper. No matter what combination I tried, the second device would always get the message that the receiver was in use by another device, and I was offered the option to take over the connection. Doing that immediately dropped out the other device, giving it a similar message that another device had taken over.


----------



## tjkraz

Thanks for the feedback, all. 

So would a two Hopper setup (rather than Hopper + Super Joey) at least give me two streams? Any drawbacks to that sort of setup?

The Dish website won't let me price a two Hopper setup but it's showing the first Hopper as $12 and the Super Joey at $10. Would a second Hopper actually be just $2 more than the SJ?

Thx.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

You should be able to get a 2-Hopper setup, though it may cost you more up front because they don't seem to want to install that configuration unless you really push for it.

Also, I do not believe they are letting customers lease 2 of the Hopper w/ Sling models. You could buy receivers of course...

But... it's likely that the config they may lease you would be 1 original Hopper + 1 Hopper w/Sling.... in which case you would need to also get the Sling add-on module for that other Hopper and then you could have a Sling stream from each Hopper at the same time.


----------



## tjkraz

Thanks, Stewart! Very useful info.


----------



## acostapimps

I think the TS meant this youtube video sling adapter review, that shows 1 device at a time
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG6jkmad2_k


----------

